# Old country over /under or pecos



## acd4476 (May 9, 2018)

Trying to find an old country over under (preferred) or a pecos. I'm up here in Michigan and no academy's by me. Looked online to no avail. Have each been discontinued?  Ive had my MES for awhile now and looking for a stick burner that won't require tons of modifications but went cost me $1500 like a lang.


----------



## smokeymose (May 9, 2018)

I know people scoff at CharGriller, but I've had my Model 8125 "Competition Pro" for going on 3 years now and am happy with it. Other than some steel plates for a baffle and some diffuser plates, no "mods" whatsoever. Be sure to use Permatex Red or similar for any seams and plan on 2 people to attach the firebox. I wish it had a drain hole. One of these days I'll drill one ;-)
It's made some great Q. Still $299.99 @ Home Depot.
(It also comes with a couple of grates for the firebox for searing or burnt ends.)


----------



## smokeymose (May 9, 2018)

Sorry about the double pics. I have no clue....


----------



## 73saint (May 9, 2018)

Smokeymose, I take pride in keeping my smoker clean. That said, after looking at your pics, I think I need to re-evaluate my definition of clean!!  That is one well kept smoker my friend!!


----------



## smokeymose (May 9, 2018)

73saint said:


> Smokeymose, I take pride in keeping my smoker clean. That said, after looking at your pics, I think I need to re-evaluate my definition of clean!!  That is one well kept smoker my friend!!


The first pics were the smoker being assembled. It's not so clean now LOL!


----------



## Diehardmason (Jun 3, 2018)

I've read on here and other forums that when they are out of stock they show that, but, as soon as they have inventory it will show them.  Maybe contact the manufacturer.


----------

